# 1996 Chevy 4x4 Dually. Yea or Nay?



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm looking at 1996 Chevy 4x4 reg cab dually that the guy is saying is a 2500. It has a flat bed and its the short wheelbase deal. 350 Vortec and its runs out real strong. I didnt know they made a 2500 dually and it didnt say 3500 or 2500 on the fender or doors.

69K original miles. Interior is OK body is straight. 6 new heavy duty hwy tires. Brakes are good needs alignment.

$4500.00

Is that a fair price on that truck?

Now for the fun stuff.

Truck:$4500.00
7.5 Western Pro Plow:$4100.00
8' Henderson spreader:$3500.00

Istall the above on the Chevy:$600.00

Total cost of 1996 Chevy dually 4x4 with new plow and spreader:$12700.00 + Tax.

Yea or Nay?


----------



## santelikk (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the dually was an option on the 2500 cab and chassis.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

I say jump on the truck, that seems like a very fair price. I would try to find a used plow and sander though and put that on it until you start making some money. you can always upgrade later. Just look for a plow that was only used for driveways or by a homeowner. save yourself some money.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

JohnsonLawn;418146 said:


> I say jump on the truck, that seems like a very fair price. I would try to find a used plow and sander though and put that on it until you start making some money. you can always upgrade later. Just look for a plow that was only used for driveways or by a homeowner. save yourself some money.


I agree with the used part that the above poster mentioned.....other than that, show us some pics when you bring er' home!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

chazmanian;418129 said:


> I didnt know they made a 2500 dually


That's because GM didn't. Something sounds fishy here. Why does the seller insist it's a 3/4 ton? Was he just mis-informed when he bought it and never bothered to check? Or is the title for the truck that he has, actually a title for a 3/4 ton? Start by asking the seller again and looking at the GVWR tag on the door jamb. It'll tell you the GVWR.


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

It is a 3/4 cab and chassis with the dually option.....

I have been scouring the state looking for used equipment and cant find any!!!

I found a 2000 model 1 ton 4x4 reg cab GMC Sierra 454 dually with 70K that already has an older western plow attached that works good....$12,800.00
















I would still need a $3500.00 spreader that will turn that $12,800 into over 16K!!

Want to Plow but dont want to go Bank-Rupt


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

chazmanian;418208 said:


> It is a 3/4 cab and chassis with the dually option.....


What is the GVWR on this 3/4 dually truck? I'd be highly suspicious of it being a "piece together" or "swapped VIN" truck... plenty of them out there...


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Get the last 8 digits of the Vin #, go to a Chevy dealer parts dept. They can plug the number/letters in and tell what the options where on the truck.The Vin # on the dash should match a Vin # on the door and the number on the tag in the glove box. Do a Car-Fax on it and see what comes up.
On the Vin # there will be a K24R or a K34R . K is 4 wheel drive, 24 is regular cab 3/4 ton, R is 5.7L. 34 is regular cab 1 ton.


----------



## GreenDuramax04 (Dec 7, 2004)

chazmanian;418129 said:


> Now for the fun stuff.
> 
> Truck:$4500.00
> 7.5 Western Pro Plow:$4100.00
> 8' Henderson spreader:$3500.00


I don't think you want to put a 7.5' plow on a dual wheel truck. If its a cab chassis you can get away with an 8' on a regular dually truck you should get aleast an 8.5'.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

I wouldnt put anything less the 8.6 or 9.0 on the dually.. you have allot of truck there and it will handle it.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

There was not a dually option on a 2500 truck, nor was there a shortbed regular cab 2500 or 3500. My father-in-law had a 2500 dually, but it had been scabbed together after being salvaged. They just swapped a dually rearend, dually bed, and adaptors for the front end. I don't think I would pay that kind of money for a truck, then push it over $12k with a plow, etc. I could find a decent 90s truck with a lightly used plow around here for $5-8k. Even that 2000 3500 seems kind of pricy.
What rearend does it have, the dually pickup rear or the narrower cab and chassis rear? Are all 6 wheels budd style wheels?
And the other comments are right, 7.5 is way too narrow a plow.8.5 is minimum for a C&C rear axle, if it's a truc dually rear you need to be 9 foot, or you could buy the ideal plow for a dually, a Blizzard 810.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Let me rephrase that. $4500 is a pretty good price for a 96 with low miles like that. But you need to figure out what it is. Try to buy parts for something when you can't be sure what it is. And go buy a used plow for it, I wouldn't drop $4100 on a brand new plow unless you have a lot of work for it, and are in love with the truck and want to keep it forever. $4100 plow and $3500 sander isn't going to make the truck worth $12,700 to anyone but you. Or maybe to the guy who thinks that 2000 1 ton is worth $12,800.
That 1 ton is a nice work truck, but it seems awful pricy. There is one for sale near me with a MM Fisher, new sander on a flatbed, beautiful truck with a diesel and only 26k miles on it. Guy has advertised it everywhere for $12,500 and no one will buy it because it is older and there are newer trucks for the same money around. I'd love to buy it myself, but I've already got a work truck and can't afford another one.

I can't believe the prices out there for trucks. Makes me wonder what I could get for my truck. I would be very surprised if I could get more than $5k for it. Maybe I should drive it out west and sell it for $10,000.

Keep hunting, there are better deal out there. And know what you want before you shop.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

*heres a pic*

Found this pic, when it was advertised for $13995 without the sander. I've seen it elsewhere recently advertised for $12 something, and I belive the sander was included. Even had it on ebay but it didnt sell. It shows up on Craigslist every so often. Beautiful rig with only 24k on it, said he set it up to use at his own parking lot for a dealership I think, has never gone anywhere else. All plowing was done by himself on his own property. There is a 9' Fisher not shown in this particular photo.
There's a video link on the page too. http://nh.craigslist.org/car/437529057.html


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

The start-up for this new plowing gig has been hellish at best....

Heres where I think I'm at....

1996 2500 C&C Dually: $4500.00 (Local Pot Lot)
5-7 Y/0 8" Meyers C series plow $1600.00 (E-Bay)
Western Pro-Flow 2 spreader $1900.00 (E-Bay)


Still at $8,000 but the truck has new tires and low miles...I checked the Vin and it was in fact a 2500 C&C with the dually option. 

There is a guy over at the classifieds with the cleanest 1996, GMC 2500 that I have ever seen. Simply perfect. He wants $9700.00. I would fly to Chicago and drive it home for $4500.00. I cant get hold of him.......

I have a 10K budget for good truck with a plow and a spreader.....A "Good" truck. Anyone in the western states region that would like to sell me something I'm all ears...And cash!payup


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

chazmanian;418991 said:


> ...I checked the Vin and it was in fact a 2500 C&C with the dually option.


Checked the VIN where? 
Would you pm me the VIN# for the truck?
Again, what is the GVRW on this truck?


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

The VIN on the 1996 Chevy is 1GCGK24R0TZ133645


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

Found a 1992 Chevy half ton with a nice plow for 5K....Going to look er' over in the AM.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

chazmanian;419153 said:


> The VIN on the 1996 Chevy is 1GCGK24R0TZ133645


He wants the Vin for the 2500 dually. I'm with B and B, never heard of a 2500 dually from the factory.


----------



## santelikk (Sep 27, 2007)

That IS the vin for the 2500 dually. I pretty certain that was an option on the cab and chassis for the 2500. I don't think they offer that anymore. I would also be curious to know the gvw of it compared to a traditional 3500 cab and chassis.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

santelikk;419173 said:


> That IS the vin for the 2500 dually. I pretty certain that was an option on the cab and chassis for the 2500. I don't think they offer that anymore. I would also be curious to know the gvw of it compared to a traditional 3500 cab and chassis.


Sorry your right I get confused easy. What would be the purpose of offering a 3/4 ton dually? Maybe there was but I don't think so. I know B & B will set us all straight.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I have never heard of a 2500 dually either, but I have been wrong before. I knew they made crew cab short bed duallys, but never a 2500 dually.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok, here's the scoop on this 2500 dually.. It never left the factory as a dually..which I already knew. Now of course, it certainly could have been done by someone after it left the factory but here's the factory specs:

Truck was built in Ft Wayne Indiana.

Was sold new in Colorado Springs, Colorado.

Was not a cab & chassis.. truck was built as a complete vehicle with a pickup bed. (non box delete)

Was not a dually from the factory...originally had 16X6.5 single steel wheels

GVRW: 8619 lbs.
Summit white
Plow prep (VYU)
100 amp alt.(K60) 
Skid plates (NZZ) 
4.10 rears (GT4)
4 speed auto trans (M40)
HD emissions
HD cooling
HD battery
am/fm radio
Aux HD trans cooler
Base level suspension (non Z82 Z85)

chazmanian, I'm not trying to doubt you here, I just don't want to see someone buy a truck that isn't what he thinks it is...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;419254 said:


> Ok, here's the scoop on this 2500 dually.. It never left the factory as a dually..which I already knew. Now of course, it certainly could have been done by someone after it left the factory but here's the factory specs:
> 
> Truck was built in Ft Wayne Indiana.
> 
> ...


Good job B&B. It's nice to know what your buying.


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

That truck is O-U-T. I wasd told the same thing at the chevy dealer today.....Plus it had a serious oil puddle unnerneath er' this AM. No Go.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Sounds exactly like the one my father-in-law had (except his was a 2wd diesel). Someone at a salvage rebuilding place scabbed together a 99 c2500 that had been wrecked in the rear, needed a box and a rear axle. So the donor they had was a 3500 dually, all they did was swap in the rear axle, buy spacers for the front wheels, and drop the dually box on it. They didn't even have to paint it since the bed and cab were both white, but you could tell the paint didn't quite match, and there was a pinstripe on the box. Wasn't a bad little truck for what he paid, and what he used it for, but it certainly wasn't worth much with the salvage/rebuilt title and the underbuilt chassis. The frames are the same, but it didn't have the hydroboost brakes or the factory overloads on the rear springs. He didn't want t obelive me when I told him it wasn't really a one ton, and GM didn't make a 2500 dually.


----------

